# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Κοινωνικό Άγχος-Φοβία >  Κοινωνικο Αγχος

## meppel

Γεια σας !!!


Πριν απο 7 χρονια που αρχισα να καταλαβαινω πως ειμαι γκει αρχισα να εχω και κοινωνικο αγχος. Το οτι ειμαι γκει το παραδεχτηκα στον ευατο μου το 2015..στις 9/1 για την ακριβεια..ακομα το θυμαμαι!!!!! Το 2014 μπηκα στο πανεπιστημιο (δηλ. τωρα ειμαι στο 3ο ετος) και καταλαβα οτι κατι πρεπει να γινει. Αγορασα κατι βαρακια και αρχισα να κανω γυμναστικη σπιτι. Στο πρωτο εξαμηνο θυμαμαι πως πηγαινα να παρω τα βιβλια και επειδη επρεπε να πω εναν μεγαλουτσικο κωδικο ειχα τοσο αγχος που εκλαιγα πριν μπω στο βιβλιοπωλειο. Στο δευτερο εξαμηνο , εχοντας κανει καποια γυμναστικη σπιτι, πηγα και τα πηρα χωρις προβληματα και μεχρι τωρα δεν εχω αντιμετωπισει ιδιατερες δυσκολιες ξανα. Στις παραδοσεις της σχολης δεν μπορουσα να παω και μαλιστα θυμαμαι σε ενα εργαστηριο ακουσα ενα παιδι να λεει σε μια φιλη του πως πειναει και σκεφτηκα "μακαρι να ειχα εναν ανθρωπο και γω για να πω εστω και κατι τοσο ασημαντο". Στη σχολη δεν μπορουσα να κανω φιλιες και σχεδον ολοι μου οι φιλοι ηταν απο το εξοχικο μου. Πολλες φορές ντρεπομουν και να σταματησω το λεωφορειο. Επισης απο οταν ημουν τριτη λυκειου μια φιλη της αδερφης μου ερχοταν συνεχεια σπιτι μας και στην αρχη εκανα τον κοιμισμενο...σιγα σιγα αποκτησαμε πολυ καλες σχεσεις και οταν εβγαινε με την αδερφη μου προτεινε παντα και σε εμενα. Έτσι άρχισα να βγαινω κι εγω πιο συχνα απο σπιτι και να νιωθω πιο ζωντανος. Δυστυχως πλεον νε αυτη τη κοπελα χαθηκαμε και εγω και η αδερφη μου. Μολις μπηκα τρίτο εξάμηνο γυμναστικη στο σπιτι εκανα λιγες φορες το μηνα μονο. Στο τεταρτο εξαμηνο ομως θυμαμαι που ξεκινησα καθε μερα και απο τοτε με εξαιρεση τις διακοπες κανω καθε μερα καποιες συγκεκριμενες ασκησεις ακομα και αρρωστος να ειμαι!! Ουτε μια μερα ρεπο!! Αρχισα να βλεπω μεγαλες αλλαγες. Στα εργαστηρια του 4ου εξαμηνου αρχισα σισα σιγα να κανω πλακες με τα αλλα παιδια και καφε φορα μιλαγα εστω και με ενα παιδι. Στις παραδοσεις μου ηταν πιο δυσκολο να πηγαινω. Απο τοτε εχω πει σε παρα πολλους οτι πειναω κατι που παλια μου εμοιαζε ακατορθωτο. Τον περασμενο Απριλιο πηγα για πρωτη φορα σε κλαμπ κατι που επισης θεωρουσα πολυ δυσκολο ενω τωρα μου φαινεται πολυ ευκολο. Πλεον μπορουσα να πηγαινω με ανεση στο φουρνο, στο περιπτερο κλπ αλλα το σιγουρο ηταν οτι για να εχω νορμαλ ζωη ειχα δουλεια και ακομα εχω. Το καλοκαιρι πηγα να αγορασω σερβιετες γιατι ηξερα οτι ειναι κατι που ντρεπονται να το κανουν αρκετα αγορια που δεν εχουν κοινωνικη φοβια, ενω με μια φιλη μ πηγα σε σεξ σοπ..επισης καταφερα να κανω κατι που μου εμοιαζε ακατορθωτο και τρελο (πηγα σε παραλια γυμνιστων  :Stick Out Tongue: )...ολες αυτες οι εμπειριες με εκαναν πιο δυνατο...το καλοκαιρι βγηκα για ποτο αρκετες φορες (παρα πολλα παιδια μου ελεγαν "τι αλλαγες ειναι αυτες" ...πηγα αρκετες φορες για ψωνια για να εχω πιο μοντερνα ρουχα...και στο εξοχικο γνωρισα αρκετα νεα ατομα...πλεον ειμαι στο 5ο εξαμηνο οπου εχω μπορεσει να παω σε περισσοτερες παρακολουθησεις απο ποτε και στα εργαστηρια κανω συνεχεια πλακες και περναω μια χαρα. 

Αρκετα εχω γραψει μεχρι στιγμης οποτε ας παω στο 2017...ειχα βαλει μερικους στοχους ..τον ιανουαριο ηθελα να βαλω φακους και να γραφτω γυμναστηριο...επισης καθε μηνα πηρα γυρω στα 2-3ποτηρια κρασι...νομιζω πως ειναι λιγο και πχ τον δεκεμβρη δεν ηπια ουτε μισο...οποτε ειχα πει οτι αυτη τη ποσοτητα κρασιου θα την πιω πριν παω γυμναστηριο και στο καταστημα με τα οπτικα...βεβαια το θεμα ειναι οτι τους φακους δεν μπορω να τους βαλω αλλα τουλαχιστον προσπαθω...πριν λιγες μερες γραφτηκα στο γυμναστηριο εχοντας πιει ενα ποτηρι γλυκου κρασιου....αλλοι πινουν ενα ποτηρι καθε μερα...εγω για καποιο λογο το αλκοολ με το που το βαζω στο στομα νιωθω σαν να πινω οινοπνευμενα...με πιανει απιστευτα και με ελαχιστες γουλιες αλλαζει τελειως ο τροπος σκεψεις μου.....στο γυμναστηριο γραφτηκα και με ξενεγουσε ενα γυμναστης ο οποιος με εκανε να νιωσω παρα πολυ ανετα και σε καποια στιγμη μου ειπε με πολυ γλυκο τροπο " θελουμε να δυναμωσουμε και να εχουμε μεγαλυτερη αυτοπεποιθηση"... και εκανα και καποιες ασκησουλες και διαδρομο...τωρα εχω αγχος για τη δευτερη φορα...δεν ξερω τι να κανω οταν μπω..που να αφησω τη τσαντα μου..αν πρεπει να τον δρω...νομιζω πως πρεπει να μου δωσουν και καρτα...κλπ ..σκεφρομαι οτι αφου την πρωτη φορα ειχα πιει 1 ποτηρι κρασι τωρα να πιω 3/4 του ποτηριου και συνεχως να το μειωνω...σιγουρα οι ποσοτητες που πινω ειναι μικρες αλλα χρειαζεται μεγαλη προσοχη με το αλκοολ ειδικα για εμας. Και ολα αυτα τωρα μεσα στην εξεταστικη .... τουλαχιστον αυτες τις μερες νιωθω ζωντανος...τον φεβρουαριο θα πω σε μια φιλη μου πως ειμαι γκει (πρωτη φορα στη ζωη μου) και τον μαρτιο θα παω σε ψυχολογο για να ξεκαθαρισω και αλλο τα πραγματα...πριν λιγες μερες πηγα σε σουπερ μαρκετ και αγορασα προφυλακτικα και ενιωσα ωραια που καταφερα κατι που αρκετος κοσμος νιωθει αβολα αν το κανει....αυτο που εχω καταλαβει ειναι οτι ολα αυτα που μας φοβισουν δεν πρεπει μα τα αποφευγουμε ουτε θα εξαφανιστουν...εκει θα ειναι παντα να μας πειριμενουν...εμεις πρεπει να μαθουμε να τα αντιμετωπιζουμε και να τα κοιταμε με θαρρος !!! Αν μπορεσατε και διαβασατε αλλα αυτα που εγραψα γραψτε κατι γιατι πρωτη φορα τα βγαζω απο μεσα μου ...και τι πιστευετε για το γυμναστηριο...εχετε παει ποτε?

----------


## stefamw

Ειμαι 25 (straight) και εχω κοινωνικη φοβια απο παντα. Μπορουσα να κανω οτιδηποτε, δεν υπηρχε κατι που δεν μπορω να κανω εκτος απο τον στρατο που ευελπιστω σε αναβολη. Αυτο το οτιδηποτε ομως με τιμημα. Ναι μπορουσα να παω σε club, για καφε με παρεες (οσο ειχα γιατι πλεον δεν εχω καμια παρεα τις εχασα ολες 1-2 χρονια πριν) αλλα το αγχος ηταν απαλευτο, κοκκινιζα μου ετρεμαν τα χερια κτλ και γενικα δεν μπορουσα ποτε να ευχαριστηθω να παω καπου με κοσμο, σε σημειο που κατεληξα να κανω τα παντα μονος μου και να αποφευγω την παρεα μου μεχρι που με παρατησαν. Πχ για να παω να πιω καφε εξω με παρεα επρεπε να παρω ηρεμιστικο. Για να παω σε club ή σε καποια ταβερνα με παρεα επρεπε να ειμαι τελειως ζαλισμενος απο το αλκοολ αλλιως γινοταν εφιαλτης ολη η φαση. Δεν ηταν λιγες οι φορες που πηγαινα αναγκαστικα στα club παρ οτι τα μισουσα οσο τιποτα αλλο, μονο και μονο για να μη χασω την παρεα μου. Εβαζα βοτκα σε μπουκαλακια απο βιταμινες, πηγαιναμε στο club και κατευθειαν τουαλετα μονοκοπανια τα μπουκαλακια, καψιμα σε σημειο να μου ρχεται να ξερασω και σε 10' αλλος ανθρωπος. Οχι οτι μου αρεσε η φαση μετα, απλα ημουν κουλ και στον κοσμο μου.

Αλλιως τα γνωστα, τρεμουλα, απανωτα σαρδαμ, αδεξιες κινησεις σωματος σε φαση να με ρωτανε οι αλλοι "εχεις παρει κατι ??" 
Και το πιο ενοχλητικο συμπτωμα απ ολα, να μην μπορω να μιλησω, κατα καποιο τροπο εσφιγγαν οι μυς του στοματος και δεν μπορουσα να το ανοιξω καλα για να μου βγουνε σωστα οι λεξεις.

Το γυμναστηριο που ανεφερες, ειναι το μονο που μου χει μεινει πλεον, η μονη αιτια για να βγω εξω απο το σπιτι αλλιως μπορει να περασουν ακομα και βδομαδες που θα κανω για να βγω εξω απο το σπιτι. Στο γυμναστηριο αγχωνομαι λιγακι στην αρχη μεχρι να ζεσταθω, οταν αρχισει η εντονη ασκηση και τα βαρη το αγχος εξαφανιζεται, και επανεμφανιζεται κανα μισαωρο ξανα αφου τελειωσω το γυμναστηριο.
Η κοινωνικη φοβια μου στερησε τη ζωη, εδω και 1 χρονο αν εξαιρεσω τις ελαχιστες φορες που κανω βολτα με το ποδηλατο να περναει η ωρα ή να πηγαινω στο γυμναστηριο, τις υπολοιπες ωρες και μερες τις περναω μπροστα απο τον υπολογιστη.
Και φυσικα σχεση δεν εχω κανει ποτε, ουτε εχω φιλησει ουτε εχω ακουμπησει γυιναικα ποτε , η ακραια κοινωνικη φοβια που εχω μου χει δημιουργησει σκεψεις οτι μπορει να ειμαι και αυτιστικος λογω συμπτωματων, γιατι πλεον εχω χασει και την ορεξη να προσπαθησω με καποιο τροπο να κανω καινουργιες παρεες πχ να μιλησω με καποιον απο το γυμναστηριο. (ο μονος τροπος δηλαδη)

----------


## Anti-pression

Φιλε stefamw προφανως το εχεις ψαξει. Που οφειλεται νομιζεις; Έβγαλες καποιο συμπερασμα;

----------


## stefamw

> Φιλε stefamw προφανως το εχεις ψαξει. Που οφειλεται νομιζεις; Έβγαλες καποιο συμπερασμα;


Η κοινωνικη φοβια ειναι απλα μια ντροπαλοτητα που εμεινε αθεραπευτη και μπορει να συνυπαρχει ή οχι με εσωστρεφεια. Εγω πχ και κοινωνικη φοβια να μην ειχα παλι θα ημουν εσωστρεφης. Δεν με συγκινει και πολυ η ιδεα της κοινωνικοποιησης ή απλα δεν γνωρισα τα καταλληλα ατομα σαυτη την ζωη που θα με εκαναν να ανυπομονω να βγω μαζι τους ή να με εξιταρει η ιδεα να βγω εξω.

Τωρα απο που προερχεται γνωριζω ακριβως, απο παιδι μετακομιζαμε ολη την ωρα λογω της δουλειας των γονιων μου, και οντας ντροπαλος και εσωστρεφης καθε φορα που καταφερνα με πολυ κοπο να φτιαξω μια παρεα φευγαμε για αλλη πολη. Καθε φορα που πηγαινα σε αλλο σχολειο, ημουν παντα ο καινουργιος και ο περιεργος γιατι δεν μιλουσα πολυ, με λιγα λογια σχεδον παντα μονος μου και στο περιθωριο.

----------


## nick190813

> Η κοινωνικη φοβια ειναι απλα μια ντροπαλοτητα που εμεινε αθεραπευτη και μπορει να συνυπαρχει ή οχι με εσωστρεφεια. Εγω πχ και κοινωνικη φοβια να μην ειχα παλι θα ημουν εσωστρεφης. Δεν με συγκινει και πολυ η ιδεα της κοινωνικοποιησης ή απλα δεν γνωρισα τα καταλληλα ατομα σαυτη την ζωη που θα με εκαναν να ανυπομονω να βγω μαζι τους ή να με εξιταρει η ιδεα να βγω εξω.
> 
> Τωρα απο που προερχεται γνωριζω ακριβως, απο παιδι μετακομιζαμε ολη την ωρα λογω της δουλειας των γονιων μου, και οντας ντροπαλος και εσωστρεφης καθε φορα που καταφερνα με πολυ κοπο να φτιαξω μια παρεα φευγαμε για αλλη πολη. Καθε φορα που πηγαινα σε αλλο σχολειο, ημουν παντα ο καινουργιος και ο περιεργος γιατι δεν μιλουσα πολυ, με λιγα λογια σχεδον παντα μονος μου και στο περιθωριο.


παντως εγω ειχα κοινωνικη φοβια και την ξεπερασα......θελω να σ πω δλδ οτι αμα το ψαξεις και ζητησεις βοηθεια ,θα την ξεπερασεις...
το καθεσαι και να μην κανεις τπτ θα μεγαλωνει το φοβο

----------


## stefamw

> παντως εγω ειχα κοινωνικη φοβια και την ξεπερασα......θελω να σ πω δλδ οτι αμα το ψαξεις και ζητησεις βοηθεια ,θα την ξεπερασεις...
> το καθεσαι και να μην κανεις τπτ θα μεγαλωνει το φοβο


Tρεχω σε ειδικους εδω και καμια 3-4ετια, ψυχολογος ψυχιατρος, απο ψυχολογους δεν εχω δει καμια βοηθεια, απο ψυχιατρους εκτος απο τα ηρεμιστικα που ειναι μονο για βραχυπροθεσμη αντιμετωπιση, οι φαρμακευτικες αγωγες με SSRI κυριως ηταν ολες αποτυχημενες.
Δεν ξερω σαν τι αλλο θα μπορουσα να κανω για να το ξεπερασω.

Εσυ σε τι φαση ησουν με την κοινωνικη φοβια ? Μηπως απλα απεφευγες τους ανθρωπους ? Γιατι εκτος απο κοινωνικη φοβια, εχω διαγνωστει και με γενικευμενη αγχωδη διαταραχη.
Εχω τοσα συμπτωματα και στις 2 περιπτωσεις, που ειναι απλα απιθανο να πεισω το ΚΝΣ να ηρεμησει, βρισκομαι δηλαδη σε μια μονιμη κατασταση σπαστικοτητας απο το αγχος, ανεξελεγκτο τρεμουλο, απιστευτα μυικα τικ και ακουσιες κινησεις μελων που θυμιζουν πρωιμο επεισοδιο επιλιπτικης κρισης.

----------


## nick190813

> Tρεχω σε ειδικους εδω και καμια 3-4ετια, ψυχολογος ψυχιατρος, απο ψυχολογους δεν εχω δει καμια βοηθεια, απο ψυχιατρους εκτος απο τα ηρεμιστικα που ειναι μονο για βραχυπροθεσμη αντιμετωπιση, οι φαρμακευτικες αγωγες με SSRI κυριως ηταν ολες αποτυχημενες.
> Δεν ξερω σαν τι αλλο θα μπορουσα να κανω για να το ξεπερασω.


κοιτα εγω εκανα κοινωνικη φοβια μετα απο μετατραυματικο στρεσ λογω παρανοιας και μου εμεινε....

το πρωτο που εκανα ηταν να παω σε ψυχιατρο που εκανε ψυχαναλυση +χαπια..οπως αγχολυτικα ετσι ωστε προσωρινα στα πρωτα βηματα να μπορω να πηγαινω οπου θελω η εστω με το ζορι να πηγαινω απο το να το αποφευγω...
το 2ο βημα ηταν να αρχισω να μιλαω σε αγνωστους η να πηγαινω σε μερη με πολυ κοσμο....δλδ π.χ ρωταγα καποιον κατι ακυρο......
και βημα βημα αρχισα να πηγαινω σιγα σιγα οπου ηθελα μεχρι που μου εφυγε...

για αρχη εσενα φανταζομαι θα σ λειπει αυτοπεποιθηση? για αρχη ισως θα επρεπε να πληρωσεις μια κοπελα ωστε να κανεις σεξ μαζι της για να εξικοιωθεις.....πιστευω οτι αυτο πρεπει να το κανεις...
και πρεπει να πας και σε εναν ειδικο να σ κανει ψυχαναλυση..να βρει τα αιτια ,ισως να σ βοηθησει να νιωθεις ποιο ανετα και να σ δωσει και αγωγη

----------


## stefamw

Δεν εχω προβλημα να βρισκομαι σε χωρο με πολυ κοσμο, αρκει να ειναι υπερβολικος πχ να νιωθω πως ειναι τοσοι πολλοι που δεν θα ασχοληθουν με μενα και δεν θα με κοιταζουν. Αλλιως δεν θα μπορουσα να παω ουτε γυμναστηριο. 
Οπως σου ειπα εχω δοκιμασει πολλες αγωγες, εκτος απο την βελτιωση της διαθεσης δεν προσεφεραν τιποτα αλλο, μου προκαλεσαν και εξτρα καταθλιψη οταν τις εκοβα μιας και δεν βοηθουσαν σε τιποτα.
Τι αλλο πια να δοκιμασω ? Θα καταληξω πειραματοζωο ολων των φαρμακων.

----------


## Anti-pression

Κι εγω ετσι νομιζω, θεραπευεται, τουλαχιστον οι οχι ακραιες μορφες. Οσο την αφηνεις ομως και την αποδεχεσαι, τοσο πιο δυσκολο. Μοιραια καποια στιγμη τα παρατας. Stefamw τα εχεις παρατησει. Κανε μια προσπαθεια ακομα. Κανε κι αλλες δραστηριοτητες, flirt προσπαθησε απο το net. Δεν εργαζεσαι για αυτο τον λογο;

----------


## stefamw

> Κι εγω ετσι νομιζω, θεραπευεται, τουλαχιστον οι οχι ακραιες μορφες. Οσο την αφηνεις ομως και την αποδεχεσαι, τοσο πιο δυσκολο. Μοιραια καποια στιγμη τα παρατας. Stefamw τα εχεις παρατησει. Κανε μια προσπαθεια ακομα. Κανε κι αλλες δραστηριοτητες, flirt προσπαθησε απο το net. Δεν εργαζεσαι για αυτο τον λογο;


Δεν μου ρχονται και πολλες δραστηριοτητες στο μυαλο, ειδικα και οταν μενεις σε χωριο.
Flirt προσπαθω απο το ιντερνετ που και που εδω και καμια διετια, οι περισσοτερες απλα δεν μου απαντανε, μια φορα ετυχε να βγω να γνωριστω με καποια σε κοντινη πολη και κατεληξε καταστροφη. Ειχα τοσο εντονο αγχος που ημουν κοντα σε κριση πανικου, ειχα ζαναξ μαζι μου, πηρα διπλασια δοση απ οσο επαιρνα κανονικα (πχ ενω επαιρνα 0.75 mg κατα περιπτωση, τοτε πηρα 1.5mg) και το αποτελεσμα ηταν να το παλευω με φραπε για να μην χασω την επαφη με το περιβαλλον επειδη σε αδειο στομαχι με ειχε πιασει μεσα σε 5-10 λεπτα.
Φυσικα η κοπελα το καταλαβε οτι ειχα παρει κατι, ουτε μου ξαναπαντησε σε μυνηματα μου απο τοτε.
Αν εργαζομαι οχι, που να εργαστω με τετοιο προβλημα και σε τετοια φαση που βρισκεται η Ελλαδα ? Αν δεν εχεις και κανα μεσον να σε βαλει καπου ειτε δημοσιο ειτε ιδιωτικο, εισαι απλα τελειωμενος.

----------


## nick190813

> Δεν εχω προβλημα να βρισκομαι σε χωρο με πολυ κοσμο, αρκει να ειναι υπερβολικος πχ να νιωθω πως ειναι τοσοι πολλοι που δεν θα ασχοληθουν με μενα και δεν θα με κοιταζουν. Αλλιως δεν θα μπορουσα να παω ουτε γυμναστηριο. 
> Οπως σου ειπα εχω δοκιμασει πολλες αγωγες, εκτος απο την βελτιωση της διαθεσης δεν προσεφεραν τιποτα αλλο, μου προκαλεσαν και εξτρα καταθλιψη οταν τις εκοβα μιας και δεν βοηθουσαν σε τιποτα.
> Τι αλλο πια να δοκιμασω ? Θα καταληξω πειραματοζωο ολων των φαρμακων.


συμφωνω με τον απο κατω οτι φενεται οτι τα εχεις παρατησει.....

η κοινωνικη φοβια ειναι ιασιμη και ξεπερνιεται...

αγχολυτικα εχεις δοκιμασει για αρχη?
φιλε μ πιστευω οτι χρειαζεσαι και ψυχαναλυση ωστε να σ βοηθησει να κατανοησεις τι ειναι αυτο που σε φοβιζει και να σε απευαισθητοποιησει απο τους φοβους σου......
υπαρχει η γνωσιακη θεραπεια που πιστευω οτι θα σ βοηθησει...αρκει να βρεις εναν καλο γιατρο και να την ακολουθησεις μαζι με καποια αγχολυτικα στην αρχη.....
εαν δεν εχεις λεφτα απευθυνσου σε καποιο ΚΨΥ που ειναι δωρεαν..
το θεμα εναι οτι πρεπει να δρασεις αμεσα....μην περιμενεις αλλο...γιατι οσο περιμενεις αυτη μεγαλωνει...

με αυτους τους φιλους π ειχες δεν εχεις ξαναμιλησει?

----------


## stefamw

> συμφωνω με τον απο κατω οτι φενεται οτι τα εχεις παρατησει.....
> 
> η κοινωνικη φοβια ειναι ιασιμη και ξεπερνιεται...
> 
> αγχολυτικα εχεις δοκιμασει για αρχη?
> φιλε μ πιστευω οτι χρειαζεσαι και ψυχαναλυση ωστε να σ βοηθησει να κατανοησεις τι ειναι αυτο που σε φοβιζει και να σε απευαισθητοποιησει απο τους φοβους σου......
> υπαρχει η γνωσιακη θεραπεια που πιστευω οτι θα σ βοηθησει...αρκει να βρεις εναν καλο γιατρο και να την ακολουθησεις μαζι με καποια αγχολυτικα στην αρχη.....
> εαν δεν εχεις λεφτα απευθυνσου σε καποιο ΚΨΥ που ειναι δωρεαν..
> το θεμα εναι οτι πρεπει να δρασεις αμεσα....μην περιμενεις αλλο...γιατι οσο περιμενεις αυτη μεγαλωνει...
> ...


Τι να σου πω, καθε περιπτωση ειναι μοναδικη, το πως νιωθω εγω μονο εξω το ξερω. 
Παω σε ΚΨΥ εδω και 3-4 χρονια σχεδον καθε 1-2 μηνες, με παρακολουθει ψυχιατρος που ειναι αρκετα καλος και φαινεται οτι θελει να βοηθησει. Τα αγχολυτικα ειναι και καλα και κακα, γιατι αν και δεν τα παιρνω καθε μερα, εχω το φαινομενο rebound anxiety οπως και με το αλκοολ που λειτουργει παρομοια. Εαν δεν εκτεθω σε αγχογονο παραγοντα ειμαι οκ. Αν εκτεθω σε αγχογονο παραγοντα, εχω χειροτερο αγχος.

Με την παρεα μου οχι δεν ξαναμιλησα, στα τελευταια πριν ξεκοψουμε γενικα εβρισκαν δικαιολογικες και δεν βγαιναμε ή κανονιζαν και δεν μου ελεγαν τιποτα, εστελνα μυνηματα απαντουσαν μονολεκτικα δεν ξερω και κτλ ωσπου ξεκοψαμε τελειως. Οταν αποφασισα να μην ξαναστειλω να δω αν θα ενδιαφερθουνε να στειλουνε, κανενας απο την παρεα δεν μου ξαναστειλε απο τοτε ουτε ετυχε να πετυχω κανενα εξω ολος περιεργως.

----------


## nick190813

> Τι να σου πω, καθε περιπτωση ειναι μοναδικη, το πως νιωθω εγω μονο εξω το ξερω. 
> Παω σε ΚΨΥ εδω και 3-4 χρονια σχεδον καθε 1-2 μηνες, με παρακολουθει ψυχιατρος που ειναι αρκετα καλος και φαινεται οτι θελει να βοηθησει. Τα αγχολυτικα ειναι και καλα και κακα, γιατι αν και δεν τα παιρνω καθε μερα, εχω το φαινομενο rebound anxiety οπως και με το αλκοολ που λειτουργει παρομοια. Εαν δεν εκτεθω σε αγχογονο παραγοντα ειμαι οκ. Αν εκτεθω σε αγχογονο παραγοντα, εχω χειροτερο αγχος.
> 
> Με την παρεα μου οχι δεν ξαναμιλησα, στα τελευταια πριν ξεκοψουμε γενικα εβρισκαν δικαιολογικες και δεν βγαιναμε ή κανονιζαν και δεν μου ελεγαν τιποτα, εστελνα μυνηματα απαντουσαν μονολεκτικα δεν ξερω και κτλ ωσπου ξεκοψαμε τελειως. Οταν αποφασισα να μην ξαναστειλω να δω αν θα ενδιαφερθουνε να στειλουνε, κανενας απο την παρεα δεν μου ξαναστειλε απο τοτε ουτε ετυχε να πετυχω κανενα εξω ολος περιεργως.


τους εχεις εξηγησει του ψυχιατρου σου οτι δεν νιωθεις οκ με αυτην την κατασταση?και δεν εχεις κανει κανενα βημα εμπρος?
πρεπει να σ βοηθησει να δημιουργησεις μηχανισμους αμυνας σωστους και αρχισεις να εκτειθεσαι σε αυτο π φοβασαι.....ολο και απο λιγο...


γτ δεν τους περνεις εσυ ενα τηλ?

----------


## stefamw

> τους εχεις εξηγησει του ψυχιατρου σου οτι δεν νιωθεις οκ με αυτην την κατασταση?και δεν εχεις κανει κανενα βημα εμπρος?
> πρεπει να σ βοηθησει να δημιουργησεις μηχανισμους αμυνας σωστους και αρχισεις να εκτειθεσαι σε αυτο π φοβασαι.....ολο και απο λιγο...
> 
> 
> γτ δεν τους περνεις εσυ ενα τηλ?


Ηταν ατομα που δεν ειχαμε κανενα απολυτως κοινο, απλα ετυχε να γνωριστουμε σε ενα ΙΕΚ που ειχα παει αφου τελειωσε με το λυκειο πριν μια 6ετια ε και για μερικα χρονια καναμε παρεα. Γενικα δεν ειχαμε τιποτα να μιλησουμε, αυτους τους αρεσει να βγαινουν ολη την ωρα εξω και ας μην εχουμε τιποτα να πουμε, εγω επεδιωκα για να μου φυγει το αγχος ε στην τελικη με κριτικαραν και απο πανω για τα χομπυ μου και γιατι κανεις ετσι και γιατι αλλιως. Αν ηταν κατι να σωθει θα ειχα παρει, εδω σου λεω με απεφευγαν μου ελεγαν πχ δεν θα βγουμε τελικα και ερχοντουσαν σε μια καφετερια 1 τετραγωνο παραπερα απο το σπιτι μου εβλεπα το τσεκ ιν και δεν ελεγαν τιποτα οτι θα παμε τελικα.
Απλα για μενα ηταν τοξικοι ανθρωποι, επινα εξω για να μου φυγει το αγχος μου ελεγαν γιατι πινεις τοσο, αν δεν επινα (πχ οταν επαιρνα ηρεμιστικα) γιατι δεν πινεις κρασι για παραδειγμα και πινεις σπραιτ ? Βγηκαμε εξω για να πιουμε και δεν πινεις τιποτα ? Ε οκ καταντησε ενοχλητικο καποια στιγμη. Αφου δεν ειχαμε με τι να ασχοληθουμε ασχολιομασταν με τα αρνητικα του αλλου. Οποτε δεν με ενδιεφερε και πολυ να παρω και να πω τι εγινε και χαθηκαμε κτλ

----------


## nick190813

> Ηταν ατομα που δεν ειχαμε κανενα απολυτως κοινο, απλα ετυχε να γνωριστουμε σε ενα ΙΕΚ που ειχα παει αφου τελειωσε με το λυκειο πριν μια 6ετια ε και για μερικα χρονια καναμε παρεα. Γενικα δεν ειχαμε τιποτα να μιλησουμε, αυτους τους αρεσει να βγαινουν ολη την ωρα εξω και ας μην εχουμε τιποτα να πουμε, εγω επεδιωκα για να μου φυγει το αγχος ε στην τελικη με κριτικαραν και απο πανω για τα χομπυ μου και γιατι κανεις ετσι και γιατι αλλιως. Αν ηταν κατι να σωθει θα ειχα παρει, εδω σου λεω με απεφευγαν μου ελεγαν πχ δεν θα βγουμε τελικα και ερχοντουσαν σε μια καφετερια 1 τετραγωνο παραπερα απο το σπιτι μου εβλεπα το τσεκ ιν και δεν ελεγαν τιποτα οτι θα παμε τελικα.


ε ενταξει απο το να μενεις σπιτι καλυτερα να εβγαινες....
εγω θα σ προτεινα να παρεις ενα τηλ....σιγα δεν εχεις να χασεις τιποτα.....ισως να αρχισεις να κοινωνικοποιησε.....
και μετα απο 1 χρονο ισως να εχουν αλλαξει....

οταν ξαναπς στον γιατρο σ πρεοσπαθησε να του θεσεις τα ερωτηματα...και πες τ εαν θα γινεις καλα....η εστω να σ πει τροπους να σ βοηθησει

αμα δεις τα σκουρα θα σ προτεινα να πας σ ομαδα αυτοβοηθειας για κοινωνικη φοβια

----------


## cdeleted29517

εγώ πιστεύω ότι η λύση είναι να σαι εκτός σπιτιού καθημερινά , να χεις επαφή με ανθρώπους......όχι κάθομαι σπίτι και μια φορά την βδομάδα ας πούμε θα πάω ένα γυμναστήριο....εγώ πάντως όταν είχα εξεταστική δηλαδή διάβασμα και τίποτα άλλο έβλεπα διαφορά.......ή σε περιόδους με παραπάνω επαφή με κόσμο από ότι συνήθως πάλι έβλεπα διαφορά.......είναι κάτι που αλλάζει διαρκώς........επίσης αν ήξερα τον όρο κοινωνική φοβία νωρίτερα θα λειτουργούσα αλλιώς......και πιστεύω και στη στήριξη από άλλους , αν έχεις δηλαδή ένα αδερφό ενα φίλο κάποιον να καταλαβαίνει τι περνάς.....γιατί μόνος είναι πιο δύσκολο......δηλαδή εκεί που λες έπινες στις τουαλέτες το ίδιο είναι να το ήξερε κάποιος από την παρέα? καμία σχέση λέω γω......

Εγώ λέω να το λες κιόλας στις γνωριμίες σου.......εντάξει αυτά δεν είναι τόσο ταμπού όσο άλλα........εγώ γνώρισα μια φίλη και με το καλημέρα σας μου λεγε για ψυχιάτρους και φάρμακα, έκανε καλό όμως στον εαυτό της.......και σε μένα.......θες μια καλή ποιότητα ανθρώπων..........αν έχεις τον άλλο να σε πρήζει γιατί δεν πίνεις και να μην μπορείς να μιλήσεις και να σε κάνουν να νιώθεις χειρότερα, χειρότερο είναι αυτό.......

----------


## stefamw

> εγώ πιστεύω ότι η λύση είναι να σαι εκτός σπιτιού καθημερινά , να χεις επαφή με ανθρώπους......όχι κάθομαι σπίτι και μια φορά την βδομάδα ας πούμε θα πάω ένα γυμναστήριο....εγώ πάντως όταν είχα εξεταστική δηλαδή διάβασμα και τίποτα άλλο έβλεπα διαφορά.......ή σε περιόδους με παραπάνω επαφή με κόσμο από ότι συνήθως πάλι έβλεπα διαφορά.......είναι κάτι που αλλάζει διαρκώς........επίσης αν ήξερα τον όρο κοινωνική φοβία νωρίτερα θα λειτουργούσα αλλιώς......και πιστεύω και στη στήριξη από άλλους , αν έχεις δηλαδή ένα αδερφό ενα φίλο κάποιον να καταλαβαίνει τι περνάς.....γιατί μόνος είναι πιο δύσκολο......δηλαδή εκεί που λες έπινες στις τουαλέτες το ίδιο είναι να το ήξερε κάποιος από την παρέα? καμία σχέση λέω γω......
> 
> Εγώ λέω να το λες κιόλας στις γνωριμίες σου.......εντάξει αυτά δεν είναι τόσο ταμπού όσο άλλα........εγώ γνώρισα μια φίλη και με το καλημέρα σας μου λεγε για ψυχιάτρους και φάρμακα, έκανε καλό όμως στον εαυτό της.......και σε μένα.......θες μια καλή ποιότητα ανθρώπων..........αν έχεις τον άλλο να σε πρήζει γιατί δεν πίνεις και να μην μπορείς να μιλήσεις και να σε κάνουν να νιώθεις χειρότερα, χειρότερο είναι αυτό.......


Bρε και γω προσπαθω να βρω τροπους να ειμαι εκτος σπιτιου αλλα εκτος απο γυμναστηριο τι αλλο υπαρχει, αντε καμια φορα παω μεχρι το σουπερμαρκετ για ψωνια, περναω ετσι μια βολτα μεσα απο το χωριο (ειναι μεγαλο χωριο btw σαν επαρχια, οχι κανα καραχωριο στο βουνο) και φτανω στο σουπερμαρκετ. Αλλα απο κει και περα τι ?
Οσο για το οτι επινα στις τουαλετες ε προφανως θα το καταλαβαιναν απο την αναπνοη, να πινεις μπυρα και να μυριζεις βοτκα κατι δεν παει καλα. Γιατι λεφτα για βοτκα εξω ξερετε οτι αυτη η κατηγορια ποτων ηταν πανακριβη, και ηθελα να βαλω βαθια το χερι μου στην τσεπη για να κανω κεφαλι και να χαλαρωσω μονο απο ενα ποτηρι εξω.

Καλο ειναι βεβαια να το λες, αλλα δεν το εκλαμβανουν ολοι ετσι. Ετυχε να βγω με μια παλια μου συμμαθητρια που κρατουσαμε επαφες μεσω facebook και με καταλαβε οτι ημουν αγχωμενος και μου λεει με ενα υφος γεματο αποριας κ παραξενιας "εισαι αγχωμενος ???"
Λεω οχι γιατι να ειμαι ? Λεει οχι τιποτα, εβγαινα παλια με εναν που ηταν "περιεργος" ειχε θεμα με το αγχος και τον παρατησα και μου φανηκες αγχωμενος σαν αυτον. Κοκκινος εγω εφυγα τουαλετα αμεσως. Αυτο που θελω να πω ειναι οτι καποιοι κατανοουν, καποιοι βαζουν ταμπελακια. Παλια το ειχα πει σε ενα παιδι στην παρεα, λεω οτι αγχωνομαι σε χωρους πολυ κοσμο, ουτε καταλαβε περι τινος προκειται ουτε τον ενδιεφερε λεει ολα στο μυαλο σου ειναι ξεκολα και δεν ξαναασχοληθηκε να με ρωτησει γιαυτο.

----------


## nick190813

εσυ μην δινεις σημασια σε τπτ....συνεχισε την προσπαθεια......και οπως σ ειπε η κιουμπ πρεπει να βγαινεις....και να συναναστραφεσαι με αλλους.....
ξαναμπεκα σε αυτα τα σαιτ γνωριμιων π ελεγες

----------


## cdeleted29517

Μα εσύ θες να μιλάς με κόσμο βασικά όχι να κάνεις βόλτες, δηλαδή και κάθε μέρα σε κλαμπ να πηγαίνεις αν δεν πεις ένα γεια με το μπάρμαν δεν λέει τίποτα...
Για να χει γυμναστήριο δεν έχει μαγαζιά, καφετέριες κλπ? εντάξει δεν είπαμε να τρέχεις όλη μέρα, αλλά μπορείς μια ώρα να πιεις ένα καφέ, σούπερμάρκετ, να ψωνίσεις σε ένα μαγαζί κάτι, μπορεί να δεις και ένα γνωστό πχ....
Από δραστηριότητες δεν ξέρω.......αλλά δεν φτάνει το γυμναστήριο αν δεν μιλάς με κανέναν.....φίλους δεν έχεις καθόλου, κανα ξάδερφο, αδέρφια?
Πάρε και ένα σκύλο, θα σε βρίζουν όλοι εκεί να δεις κοινωνικοποίηση  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Πρέπει να επιδιώκεις να πηγαίνεις.....και κάπου διάβαζα εδώ ότι κάποιος έστηνε καβγάδες επίτηδες, καταλαβαίνεις για τι θέληση μιλάμε......

Eντάξει αυτοί δεν θα καταλάβουν, δεν τους θες στη ζωή σου αυτούς τους ανθρώπους, εγώ δηλαδή εσύ δεν ξέρω  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Eγώ θεωρώ ότι κάτι τέτοιοι ηλίθιοι σου τυχαίνουν και αντί να σε βοηθάνε, σε χειροτερεύουν........
Δεν ξανασχολήθηκε γιατί είναι πιο εύκολο και βολικό να μην ξανασχοληθεί......

Και μέσω ίντερνετ το καλό είναι ότι μπορείς να το λες......όχι τα πάντα για αγωγές κλπ, έτσι στο περίπου.......ότι έχεις άγχος .....δηλαδή άμα βγεις και πεις έχω άγχος καλύτερο θα είναι από το να κρύβεσαι......

----------


## nick190813

..................

----------


## cdeleted29517

...................

----------


## nick190813

> Με το αζημίωτο φυσικά :P


δεν μπορω δεν αντεχω απο διαλειμα σε διαλειμα την παω  :Stick Out Tongue: 

νταξει λεγε ποσα θες? :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## cdeleted29517

άντε καλή δουλειά :P

Μα δεν έχω γνώσεις επιχειρήσεων λυπάμαι  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## nick190813

> άντε καλή δουλειά :P


να στην στειλω να με βοηθησεις? ακομα 1000 λεξεις μ λειπουν ;p και η αναλυση στρατηγικης της επιχειρισης :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Delmem080319a

Προς stefamw, έχουμε ξαναμιλήσει και στο παρελθόν για το θέμα της κοινωνικής φοβίας, καταλαβαίνω τα ζόρια που περνάς και η γαδ σίγουρα το κάνει πιο δύσκολο. Θα σου πω ότι έχω καταλήξει ότι άλλο από την έκθεση δεν υπάρχει σαν "θεραπεία", σταδιακά έκθεση φυσικά, ίσως ο τόπος όπου ζεις να μην προσφέρεται τόσο, αλλά και πάλι χρειάζεται να το προσπαθήσεις. Ίσως να τα έχεις τραγικοποιήσει και λίγο περισσότερο στο μυαλό σου με τον καιρό, επειδή κάθεσαι μόνος σου αρκετά και τα σκέφτεσαι. Η πολλή σκέψη διογκώνει το πρόβλημα. Αν οι παρέες που είχες σε έκαναν να αισθάνεσαι δυσάρεστα και αταίριαστα δεν είναι απαραίτητο να ψάξεις αυτές πάλι για να κοινωνικοποιείσαι περισσότερο. Όμως δες στο συγγενικό, κοντινό, φιλικό γενικά περιβάλλον, ακόμα και ιντερνετικό, αν έστω υπάρχουν ένας ή δύο άνθρωποι με τους οποίους μπορείς να συναναστρέφεσαι, να μιλάς λίγο ή να βγαίνεις μια βόλτα μαζί κλπ. PC και κλεισούρα θα σε κάνουν να νιώθεις πιο απομονωμένος και αποδιοργανωμένος, αυτή είναι η γνώμη μου. Ακόμα και στο γυμναστήριο επεδίωξε να πιάσεις λίγο κουβέντα πχ για κάποιο θέμα άσκησης κλπ, αυτό χρειάζεται, θέλει να το προσπαθήσεις, σε μικρές δόσεις... Δεν έχει σημασία τι θα πεις, απλά ότι μιλάς λίγο σε κάποιον άλλο. Επίσης θέλει να δουλέψεις το κομμάτι αν θεωρείς ότι οι άλλοι θα σε κρίνουν πάντα από το τι λες, πως το λες, το έχω και εγώ αυτό, αλλά πλέον δεν το αφήνω να μ' επηρεάζει, δεν είναι οι άλλοι ιεροεξεταστές, είναι άνθρωποι σαν και εμάς, ούτε λένε πάντα σούπερ ενδιαφέροντα πράγματα, και σαρδάμ μπορεί να κάνουν και βλακείες να λένε και ό,τι θες, εσύ τους κρίνεις? δε νομίζω. Μια ΓΣΘ τύπου θεραπεία μπορεί να σε βοηθούσε, την επόμενη φορά που θα δεις τον ψυχίατρό σου ζήτησε του κάποια πληροφορία πάνω σε αυτό, ακόμα και αν έχει υπόψη του ένα βιβλίο αυτοβοήθειας για κοινωνική φοβία. Μην παραιτείσαι, πάρε τη ζωή σου στα χέρια σου με όποιον τρόπο μπορείς, εσύ θα σε βοηθήσεις... Μικρά βήματα ναι, σε δραστηριοποιούν όμως.

Προς θεματοθέτη meppel καλωσήρθες κατ' αρχήν και κρατώ απ' όσα έγραψες αυτή τη φράση σου 
_αυτο που εχω καταλαβει ειναι οτι ολα αυτα που μας φοβισουν δεν πρεπει μα τα αποφευγουμε ουτε θα εξαφανιστουν...εκει θα ειναι παντα να μας πειριμενουν...εμεις πρεπει να μαθουμε να τα αντιμετωπιζουμε και να τα κοιταμε με θαρρος !!!_  
γιατί δείχνει ότι είσαι σε καλό δρόμο και ότι μαθαίνεις σιγά-σιγά να εκτίθεσαι και να διαπιστώνεις ότι τα πράγματα δεν είναι τόσο τραγικά όσο τα κάνουμε στο μυαλό μας και δημιουργούμε παραπάνω άγχος στους εαυτούς μας. Θέλει θάρρος, θέλει να παίρνουμε πρωτοβουλίες στην καθημερινότητα για να αποδυναμώνουμε αυτούς τους φόβους. Καλό είναι που πας στο γυμναστήριο και όποια άλλη δραστηριότητα που ευχαριστεί και ενδυναμώνει έναν άνθρωπο σωματικά και ψυχολογικά είναι σημαντικό να την κάνει. Βοηθάει και στην κοινωνικοποίηση και στη μείωση της κοινωνικής φοβίας. Συνέχισε έτσι! Και καλές σπουδές  :Smile:

----------


## meppel

Σχετικα με το γυμναστηριο εκανα αυτο που ειχα προγραμματισει πηγα δηλ. εχοντας πιει 3/4 ποτηριου κρασι....και ημουν μια χαρα και γενικα μου φανηκε αρκετα φιλικο το κλιμα ..βεβαια το προβλημα ειναι αλλο...ισως γραφω πολλες λεπτεμερειες που δεν ενδιαφερουν κανενα αλλα θελω να τα γραψω...οταν ειχα πληρωσει για τη συνδρομη επειδη τους ειπα οτι θελω να παρω κιλα μου ειπαν να παω και στον διατροφολογο που εχουν και τους ειπα "οκ αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος"...και την επομενη φορα που πηγα μου ειπε μια κοπελα στη γραμματεια οτι υπαρχει ενα υπολοιπο 50 ευρω και γιάυτο δεν μπορω να βγαλω καρτα...και της ειπα πως αυτα ειναι για το διατροφολογο και δεν ξερω σιγουρα αν τον θελω...μου απαντησε πως εχω γινει κανονικα μελος και αυτα τα 50 ευρω θα τους τα πληρωσω αν τελικα παω στον διατροφολογο και οτι δεν υπαρχει καποιο προβλημα....μετα πηγα να κανω γυμναστικη και αρχιζα να παιρνω στροφες και ξαφνικα εφυγα απο τα οργανα και τη βρηκα και της ειπα οτι δεν θελω τον διατροφολογο οποτε αν μπορει νατα σβησει αυτα για τα 50 ευρω...και απαντησε " δεν ειναι κατι που πρεπει να σας αγχωνει....ειστε κανονικα μελος οποτε αυτο για το διατροφολογο ας το αφησουμε ανοιχτο και βλεπετε" και της λεω για ποσο καιρο θα το αφησε ανοιχτο και μου λεει για οσο παει.........η αληθεια ειναι οτι πρωτη φορα εκανα διαλογο με καποια υπαλληλο εστω και με λιγο εντονο υφος....σιγουρα επαιξε ρολο αυτο το λιγο που ειχα πιει αλλα πιστευω οτι δεν με ειχε πιασει και τοσο γιατι οταν γυρισα σπιτι διαβασα κανονικα χωρις κανενα προβλημα ....την επομενη φορα που θα παω γυμναστηριο θα εχω πιει λιγοτερο (μισο ποτηρι κρασι) μονο και μονο για να παω στην γραμματεια και να τους πω οτι θελω να παρω την καρτα ενω δεν θελω τον διατροφολογο και μακαρι να μπορεσω να το πω με τσαμπουκα...θα μπορουσα βεβαια να δωσω και τα 50ευρω και να τελειωσει το θεμα αλλα ετσι νιωθω πως ειμαι θυμα ...κατα τ αλλα ολα τα αλλα στο γυμναστηριο δεν με δυσκολευουν καθολου και δεν νομιζω να ξαναπιω ουτε μια γουλια τις επομενες φορες πριν παω...και τα υπολοιπα ατομα που ειναι στα οργανα μια χαρα ειναι το ιδιο και ο γυμναστης...


Stefamw γεια σου... ποια πιστευεις οτι ειναι η αιτια του κοινωνικου αγχος που εχεις....η σχεση με τους γονεις σ πως ειναι?? Στο σχολειο ειχες προβληματα με τα αλλα παιδια? ...εχεις καποια δουλεια?..εχεις σκεφτει να πεις σε καποιον τι σου συμβαινει??...σορρυ για τις πολλες ερωτησεις  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## stefamw

> Σχετικα με το γυμναστηριο εκανα αυτο που ειχα προγραμματισει πηγα δηλ. εχοντας πιει 3/4 ποτηριου κρασι...
> 
> Stefamw γεια σου... ποια πιστευεις οτι ειναι η αιτια του κοινωνικου αγχος που εχεις....η σχεση με τους γονεις σ πως ειναι?? Στο σχολειο ειχες προβληματα με τα αλλα παιδια? ...εχεις καποια δουλεια?..εχεις σκεφτει να πεις σε καποιον τι σου συμβαινει??...σορρυ για τις πολλες ερωτησεις


Καλημερα και σε σενα.
Η αιτια του κοινωνικου αγχους μου πιστευω πως ηταν οι συχνες μετακομισεις, τα δοντια μου που θελουν μια περιουσια να φτιαχνουν και δεν μπορω να γελασω, βασικα τα μπροστινα στη μεση ειναι τοσο στραβα που ακομα και οι ορθοδοντικοι σηκωσαν τα χερια γιατι ουτε με σιδερακια γινεται η δουλεια. Αφαιρεση και εμφυτευμα η καλυτερη λυση. Μιλαμε για χιλιαρικο και βαλε κοστος.
Στο σχολειο ειχα μονιμα προβλημα με τα υπολοιπα παιδια, περασα το 1/3 των σχολικων μου χρονων μονος, γιατι ημουν συχνα θυμα bullying επειδη ημουν υπερβολικα ησυχος και ημουν παντα ο καινουργιος μαθητης στη μεση της χρονιας. Επισης δυσκολευομαι καποιες φορες στην ομιλια, μιλαω ατσαλα και κανω σαρδαμ, μπορει καποιες φορες να μιλαω αριστα για ωρα και καποιες να μην μπορω να πω μερικες λεξεις σωστα και ο κοσμος να με ρωταει αν ειμαι αλλοδαπος, ειναι πολυ ντροπιαστικο. Ο ιατρος μου μου ειχε πει οτι σχετιζεται αμεσα με το αγχος, δεν ειναι κατι νευρολογικο που πρεπει να με ανησυχησει.
Η σχεση μου με τους γονεις μου ειναι καλη, αλλα μετα απο 1 χρονο και που περασε που δεν εχω παρεα μου κανει εντυπωση πως δεν με ρωτησαν ουτε μια φορα γιατι δεν εχω καμια παρεα ή τι εγινε και ξεκοψα με την μοναδικη παρεα που ειχα. Ο μονος που ειχα πει για το προβλημα μου ηταν ενα παιδι απο την παρεα, που οταν του το ειπα απο το ενα αυτι μπηκε απο το αλλο βγηκε.

Οσο ειχα παρεες επινα και γω κρασι ανεξελεγκτα, μια φορα ειχα πιει 6 ποτηρια νερου κρασι. Η επομενη μερα ειναι εφιαλτης. Το κρασι δεν ειναι καλο για να ευθυμησεις ή να μεθυσεις. Ιδιως τα χρωματισμενα κρασια οπως το ροζε ή ο ερυθρος. Αν κανεις λαθος και συνεχισεις και πινεις ενω ηδη εχεις αρχισει να ζαλιζεσαι καηκες. Η ζαλη του κρασιου δεν φευγει με τιποτα.
Αλλα το αλκοολ ποτε δεν το χρησιμοποιησα απο πριν για οποιαδηποτε κοινωνικη περιπτωση. Μονο κατα τη διαρκεια.
Βεβαια μαλλον θα το χρειαστω την επομενη φορα που θα παω για την απαλλαγη στο στρατο, γιατι επαθα κριση πανικου κατα τη διαρκεια της εξετασης απο την επιτροπη απαλλαγων.
Παντως το αλκοολ κανει δουλεια, πολυ καλυτερη απο τα ηρεμιστικα. Οταν πινω νιωθω φυσιολογικος ανθρωπος. Φυσικα απο τοτε που εχασα την παρεα μου σπανια αγγιζω αλκοολ. 1-2 φορες το μηνα κανα 2 ποτηρακια κρασι για να χαλαρωσω. Γιατι απλουστατα το comedown και το hangover δεν αξιζουν.

----------


## meppel

Τελικα την πεμπτη πηγα γυμναστηριο και εχα πιει 1/4 του ποτηριου κρασι και ζητησα αυτα που ηθελα και τωρα ειμαι οκ...την παρασκευη πηγα χωρις να πιω τιποτα και δεν ειδα καμια διαφορα...ισα ισα οταν εφυγα ενιωσα πιο ικανοποιημενος..

----------


## masterridley

> Καλο ειναι βεβαια να το λες, αλλα δεν το εκλαμβανουν ολοι ετσι. Ετυχε να βγω με μια παλια μου συμμαθητρια που κρατουσαμε επαφες μεσω facebook και με καταλαβε οτι ημουν αγχωμενος και μου λεει με ενα υφος γεματο αποριας κ παραξενιας "εισαι αγχωμενος ???"
> Λεω οχι γιατι να ειμαι ? Λεει οχι τιποτα, εβγαινα παλια με εναν που ηταν "περιεργος" ειχε θεμα με το αγχος και τον παρατησα και μου φανηκες αγχωμενος σαν αυτον. Κοκκινος εγω εφυγα τουαλετα αμεσως. Αυτο που θελω να πω ειναι οτι καποιοι κατανοουν, καποιοι βαζουν ταμπελακια. Παλια το ειχα πει σε ενα παιδι στην παρεα, λεω οτι αγχωνομαι σε χωρους πολυ κοσμο, ουτε καταλαβε περι τινος προκειται ουτε τον ενδιεφερε λεει ολα στο μυαλο σου ειναι ξεκολα και δεν ξαναασχοληθηκε να με ρωτησει γιαυτο.


Η άποψή μου είναι ότι όσο το κρύβεις τόσο μεγαλώνει. Εγώ στο παρελθόν έκανα βαρβάτη (αλλά ΒΑΡΒΑΤΗ) έκθεση, πηγαίνοντας για 1 χρόνο σε χορό όπου ήμουν μόνος με 10 κορίτσια. Και παρατήρησα ότι το κοινωνικό άγχος, ναι, πέφτει. Αργά ή γρήγορα. Στο πρώτο μάθημα, για να καταλάβεις, δεν θυμάμαι να κοίταξα τις άλλες στο πρόσωπο και είχα ιδρώσει τόσο πολύ που με ρωτούσαν αν έχω κάτι. Ήταν χειμώνας btw!

Τέσπα, μετά από κάτι μήνες το άγχος έπεσε, εκμηδενίστηκε σχεδόν. Αλλά δεν ήταν αυτό το πρόβλημα. Το σοβαρότερο ήταν η έμμεση αποφυγή. Ποτέ δεν μπόρεσα να πάω κάποιο καφέ ή κάτι τέτοιο. Αφού να φανταστείς μια κοπέλα μου ζήτησε(!) να πάμε σινεμά και γω αρνήθηκα. Ε, αυτό είναι ο φόβος ότι θα φας απόρριψη αν μάθουν οι άλλοι ποιος είσαι. Δεν ήθελα να δει ότι είμαι "ερημίτης", ότι δεν έχω φίλους κτλ. Και αυτό είναι πολύ χειρότερο απ'το απλό άγχος.

Ο λόγος που στα λέω αυτά είναι ότι αν δεν επικεντρωθείς στην καταπολέμησή του προβλήματος τώρα, θα πάθεις τα ίδια και συ. Τώρα είσαι στην αρχή ακόμα, εγώ σταμάτησα να βγαίνω με τους φίλους μου το 2003 περίπου. Και χειροτέρεψα πολύ από τότε (μέχρι να πάω σε ψυχολόγο το 2010).

----------


## cdeleted29517

> Η άποψή μου είναι ότι όσο το κρύβεις τόσο μεγαλώνει. Εγώ στο παρελθόν έκανα βαρβάτη (αλλά ΒΑΡΒΑΤΗ) έκθεση, πηγαίνοντας για 1 χρόνο σε χορό όπου ήμουν μόνος με 10 κορίτσια. Και παρατήρησα ότι το κοινωνικό άγχος, ναι, πέφτει. Αργά ή γρήγορα. Στο πρώτο μάθημα, για να καταλάβεις, δεν θυμάμαι να κοίταξα τις άλλες στο πρόσωπο και είχα ιδρώσει τόσο πολύ που με ρωτούσαν αν έχω κάτι. Ήταν χειμώνας btw!
> 
> Τέσπα, μετά από κάτι μήνες το άγχος έπεσε, εκμηδενίστηκε σχεδόν. Αλλά δεν ήταν αυτό το πρόβλημα. Το σοβαρότερο ήταν η έμμεση αποφυγή. Ποτέ δεν μπόρεσα να πάω κάποιο καφέ ή κάτι τέτοιο. Αφού να φανταστείς μια κοπέλα μου ζήτησε(!) να πάμε σινεμά και γω αρνήθηκα. Ε, αυτό είναι ο φόβος ότι θα φας απόρριψη αν μάθουν οι άλλοι ποιος είσαι. Δεν ήθελα να δει ότι είμαι "ερημίτης", ότι δεν έχω φίλους κτλ. Και αυτό είναι πολύ χειρότερο απ'το απλό άγχος.
> 
> Ο λόγος που στα λέω αυτά είναι ότι αν δεν επικεντρωθείς στην καταπολέμησή του προβλήματος τώρα, θα πάθεις τα ίδια και συ. Τώρα είσαι στην αρχή ακόμα, εγώ σταμάτησα να βγαίνω με τους φίλους μου το 2003 περίπου. Και χειροτέρεψα πολύ από τότε (μέχρι να πάω σε ψυχολόγο το 2010).


Θες να μας πεις σε τι σε βοήθησε ο ψυχολογος, στο τρόπο σκέψης ας πουμε , στο να εισαι συνεχώς σε έκθεση? ποσες συνεδρίες έκανες κλπ?

----------


## Deleted-150217

> Η άποψή μου είναι ότι όσο το κρύβεις τόσο μεγαλώνει. Εγώ στο παρελθόν έκανα βαρβάτη (αλλά ΒΑΡΒΑΤΗ) έκθεση, πηγαίνοντας για 1 χρόνο σε χορό όπου ήμουν μόνος με 10 κορίτσια. Και παρατήρησα ότι το κοινωνικό άγχος, ναι, πέφτει. Αργά ή γρήγορα. Στο πρώτο μάθημα, για να καταλάβεις, δεν θυμάμαι να κοίταξα τις άλλες στο πρόσωπο και είχα ιδρώσει τόσο πολύ που με ρωτούσαν αν έχω κάτι. Ήταν χειμώνας btw!
> 
> Τέσπα, μετά από κάτι μήνες το άγχος έπεσε, εκμηδενίστηκε σχεδόν. Αλλά δεν ήταν αυτό το πρόβλημα. Το σοβαρότερο ήταν η έμμεση αποφυγή. Ποτέ δεν μπόρεσα να πάω κάποιο καφέ ή κάτι τέτοιο. Αφού να φανταστείς μια κοπέλα μου ζήτησε(!) να πάμε σινεμά και γω αρνήθηκα. Ε, αυτό είναι ο φόβος ότι θα φας απόρριψη αν μάθουν οι άλλοι ποιος είσαι. Δεν ήθελα να δει ότι είμαι "ερημίτης", ότι δεν έχω φίλους κτλ. Και αυτό είναι πολύ χειρότερο απ'το απλό άγχος.
> 
> Ο λόγος που στα λέω αυτά είναι ότι αν δεν επικεντρωθείς στην καταπολέμησή του προβλήματος τώρα, θα πάθεις τα ίδια και συ. Τώρα είσαι στην αρχή ακόμα, εγώ σταμάτησα να βγαίνω με τους φίλους μου το 2003 περίπου. Και χειροτέρεψα πολύ από τότε (μέχρι να πάω σε ψυχολόγο το 2010).


πόσο σε καταλαβαίνω..Τώρα σε τι φάση βρίσκεσαι? 
Πάντως απο τη στιγμή που σε κάλεσε έπρεπε να πας.Και μετά άμα σου έλεγε πχ "τηλεφώνησε όποτε θες για να ξαναβγούμε" και εσύ δεν ήθελες να φανεί το ερημίτης κτλ δεν ξανατηλεφωνείς (οπότε άμα η άλλη περιμένει απο σένα να επικοινωνήσεις και δεν επικοινωνήσεις, "ησυχάζεις" ας πούμε) ή βρίσκεις μια δικαιολογία αν σε πάρει αυτή και αν είναι νορμάλ δε θα σε ξαναενοχλήσει..Εγώ τουλάχιστον έτσι έκανα σε 2 περιπτώσεις που έτυχαν ακριβώς μα ακριβώς όμως για τους ίδιους λόγους που φοβήθηκες και εσύ.Απλά είχα την περιεργεια να βγω έστω μια φορά.

----------


## masterridley

> Θες να μας πεις σε τι σε βοήθησε ο ψυχολογος, στο τρόπο σκέψης ας πουμε , στο να εισαι συνεχώς σε έκθεση? ποσες συνεδρίες έκανες κλπ?


Σε όλα ας πούμε. Αν δεν ήταν αυτός, δεν θα ήμουν εδώ. Αλλά πήγα και σε άλλους ψυχολόγους που δεν κάνανε τίποτα. Είναι καθαρά θέμα ψυχολόγου δηλαδή.

Συνεδρίες κάνω ακόμα (εδώ και χρόνια). Η περίπτωση μου είναι αρκετά βαριά και αν είχα πάει τότε που πρωτοξεκίνησε, τώρα θα ήμουν τελείως καλά, χωρίς αμφιβολία.

Με βοήθησε στην έκθεση, στις σκέψεις, σε όλα. Αλλά όπως είπα είναι περίπτωση, καμιά φορά κάνουμε και 2 ώρες κτλ.




> πόσο σε καταλαβαίνω..Τώρα σε τι φάση βρίσκεσαι? 
> Πάντως απο τη στιγμή που σε κάλεσε έπρεπε να πας.Και μετά άμα σου έλεγε πχ "τηλεφώνησε όποτε θες για να ξαναβγούμε" και εσύ δεν ήθελες να φανεί το ερημίτης κτλ δεν ξανατηλεφωνείς (οπότε άμα η άλλη περιμένει απο σένα να επικοινωνήσεις και δεν επικοινωνήσεις, "ησυχάζεις" ας πούμε) ή βρίσκεις μια δικαιολογία αν σε πάρει αυτή και αν είναι νορμάλ δε θα σε ξαναενοχλήσει..Εγώ τουλάχιστον έτσι έκανα σε 2 περιπτώσεις που έτυχαν ακριβώς μα ακριβώς όμως για τους ίδιους λόγους που φοβήθηκες και εσύ.Απλά είχα την περιεργεια να βγω έστω μια φορά.


Ντάξει, είμαι βαριά αποφευκτικός, τι να κάνω; Τώρα η κατάσταση μου είναι ότι έχω αποτραβηχτεί γενικώς. Μόνο ομαδική θεραπεία πηγαίνω (εκτός του ψυχολόγου). Αλλά ταυτόχρονα φτιάχνω και τα χαρτιά για να κάνω αίτηση (δουλειάς). Ωρε δράματα που έρχονται!!

----------


## Deleted-150217

Ζητώ συγνώμμη αν φάνηκε ότι σου την "λέω",δεν ήταν αυτή η πρόθεση μου.Και πίστεψε με και εμένα μου πήρε πάρα πολλά χρόνια μέχρι να απευθυνθώ σε ψυχολόγο.Επρεπε πρώτα να φτάσω εντελώς στον πάτο και μετά να το πάρω απόφαση να κινηθώ.Είμαι 38 τώρα και σε ψυχολόγο με σκοπό να μείνω πήγα πέρισυ για πρώτη φορά.Πέρισυ έκανα ομαδική και φέτος ξεκίνησα ατομικές συνεδρίες.Δηλαδή σκέψου πόσα χρόνια έχασα..κυρίως απο προσωπικές συναναστροφές γιατί στο κομμάτι της δουλειάς,όσο και αν θέλησα να φύγω,δεν το έκανα.Απλά όλα αυτά τα χρόνια με την πλειοψηφία του κόσμου που έχω συναναστραφεί κρατούσα (κακώς) τις "αναγκαίες" (η μλκ που με έδερνε και κατόπιν εόρτης το καταλαβαίνεις) αποστάσεις..

----------


## masterridley

Μα εγώ ήμουν ντιπ χαζός. Είχα κοινωνικό άγχος απ'το τέλος του δημοτικού και ποτέ δεν μου προέκυψε ότι μπορεί να το χουν και άλλοι μέχρι σχεδόν να μπω στο πολυτεχνείο. Δηλαδή 6 χρόνια. Ακόμα και τότε, δεν μου έκοψε να πάω σε ψυχολόγο (αναρωτιέμαι γιατί) μέχρι το 2011. Δηλαδή σύνολο ~15 χρόνια. Πραγματικά τέτοια βλακεία πληρώνεται.

Αλλά όταν είδα πόσο αποτελεσματική είναι η θεραπεία στο κοινωνικό άγχος (δυστυχώς όχι τόσο στην αποφευκτική μου διαταραχή), κατάλαβα ότι αν είχα πάει τότε, όταν ήμουν "νέος", θα είχα γίνει περδίκι, κανονικά. Γι'αυτό κάθε φορά που βλέπω παρόμοιες καταστάσεις εδώ φωνάζω για ψυχολόγο.

----------


## Deleted-150217

Aπο το δημοτικό? Μια χαρά είσαι!!! Εγώ το έχω απο το νηπιαγωγείο που έχω κάποιες μνήμες και αποφάσισα σοβαρά να ζητήσω βοήθεια το 2016 δηλαδή πάνω απο 30 χρόνια..Σκέψου ότι για 30+ χρόνια ζούσα και δεν ζούσα..Ακούγεται κάπως απίστευτο αλλά είναι έτσι.
Και όχι δεν είναι ότι είσαι χαζός.Μια χαρά έξυπνος είσαι.Να σε ρωτήσω κάτι άλλο?
Και εσύ δεν πλησιάζεις σχεδόν ποτέ κανέναν και αφήνεις τους άλλους να σου μιλάνε πρώτοι? Στις συναναστροφές τύπου να πας να αγοράσεις ένα προϊόν πως είσαι? Πας πχ σούπερ παίρνεις αυτό που θες και όσο πιο διακριτικά και διστακτικά πλησιάζεις ταμείο και φεύγεις χωρις να πεις κουβέντα? Η είσαι πιο χαλαρός? Κοιτάς συνέχεια γύρω σου ανησυχητικά το χώρο? Εγώ αυτά τα είχα παλιά αλλά απο τότε που έπιασα δουλειά,εξαφανίστηκαν στις επαγγελματικές συναναστροφές.Στις προσωπικές άλλο θέμα.

----------


## masterridley

> Aπο το δημοτικό? Μια χαρά είσαι!!! Εγώ το έχω απο το νηπιαγωγείο που έχω κάποιες μνήμες και αποφάσισα σοβαρά να ζητήσω βοήθεια το 2016 δηλαδή πάνω απο 30 χρόνια..Σκέψου ότι για 30+ χρόνια ζούσα και δεν ζούσα..Ακούγεται κάπως απίστευτο αλλά είναι έτσι.


Καλά και γω έχω ζήσει καταστάσεις που ομοιάζουν με κοινωνικό άγχος απ'το νηπιαγωγείο!




> Και όχι δεν είναι ότι είσαι χαζός.Μια χαρά έξυπνος είσαι.Να σε ρωτήσω κάτι άλλο?
> Και εσύ δεν πλησιάζεις σχεδόν ποτέ κανέναν και αφήνεις τους άλλους να σου μιλάνε πρώτοι?


Καταρχήν, αποφεύγω να έρχομαι κοντά στους άλλους, αλλά δεν έχω πρόβλημα με τους ξένους. Αν είμαι μέσα σε μια ομάδα, πχ στη δουλειά, κάνω υπεραναπλήρωση, δηλαδή προσπαθώ να είμαι ομιλητικός, αστείος, ενδιαφέρων έτσι ώστε οι άλλοι να μην καταλάβουν τις ελλείψεις μου (έλλειψη φίλων, "ζωής" κτλ). Πιέζομαι πάρα πολύ όταν το κάνω, αλλά είναι ασυναίσθητο, μια μαθημένη συμπεριφορά.

Αυτό έχει το εξής περίεργο αποτέλεσμα: πολλές φορές είμαι ο πιο ομιλητικός(!) σε μια νέα ομάδα, αλλά όσο πάει κουμπώνομαι καθώς αρχίζω να φοβάμαι ότι οι άλλοι αρχίζουν και με καταλαβαίνουν. Έτσι οι άλλοι έρχονται πιο κοντά και γω απομακρύνομαι. Και τελικά η πίεση γίνεται τόσο μεγάλη που φεύγω μόνος μου λίγο πριν ή αφού αρχίσουν να κάνουν τις γνωστές ερωτήσεις ("καλά εσύ δεν έχεις φίλους;" κτλ)




> Στις συναναστροφές τύπου να πας να αγοράσεις ένα προϊόν πως είσαι? Πας πχ σούπερ παίρνεις αυτό που θες και όσο πιο διακριτικά και διστακτικά πλησιάζεις ταμείο και φεύγεις χωρις να πεις κουβέντα? Η είσαι πιο χαλαρός? Κοιτάς συνέχεια γύρω σου ανησυχητικά το χώρο? Εγώ αυτά τα είχα παλιά αλλά απο τότε που έπιασα δουλειά,εξαφανίστηκαν στις επαγγελματικές συναναστροφές.Στις προσωπικές άλλο θέμα.


Αυτά είναι προβλήματα που είχα κάποτε, σε μια προηγούμενη ζωή, έτσι νιώθουν. Πχ όταν ήμουν στο peak της τρέλας μου, δηλαδή της κοινωνικής φοβίας, σκάναρα τον χώρο για τα μάτια των άλλων να δω αν με κοιτάνε και τέτοια. Τώρα δεν με ενδιαφέρει καθόλου. Είναι σαν να μετατοπίστηκε ο φόβος μου πλήρως προς τις κοντινές σχέσεις. Ίσως να βοήθησε κι ο ψυχολόγος σ'αυτό, γιατί είναι πολύ πιο εύκολο να αμφισβητήσεις τη σκέψη ότι ένας ξένος (ταμίας, άνθρωπος στο δρόμο κτλ) νοιάζεται για σένα (100% παράλογη), από τη σκέψη ότι οι άλλοι θα σ'απορρίψουν αν μάθουν ότι είσαι 10 χρόνια χωρίς φίλους! (έχω πικρές εμπειρίες απ'αυτό)

----------


## cdeleted29517

.................

----------

